# AZ Herf interest?



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok I'm in north Phoenix and would like to host a Herf ASAP.
Sundays are best for me...we could host at my house or at the cigar shop around the corner (Magnums @ 7th st & union Hills) Who would be interested? say the 13th?

I figure this would be a great way for me to meet some new friends and maybe sample a few good Cigars. People could check out my latest Humidor projects and maybe BBQ?

So Lets get together!!!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I've heard good things about Magnums, but haven't been there yet. Sounds good to me.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Cool! That's one vote for Magnums....any other takers??


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm usually hung-over on Sunday's. :al I might be able to make a Sunday Herf if I plan ahead. - :tu

Magnum's will hold around 8-10 people so this may be limiting depending on the number of people.

Oh yeah, The 13th is Mother's Day - No can do!!


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Oh yeah, The 13th is Mother's Day - No can do!!


:tpd:


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

it is a bit of a drive for me, I would love to get together some time just not sure when I can


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Only reason I made it to the Habanos Torres herf is because it's within walking distance, North Phoenix, not so much. Enjoy fellas.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

okay so it looks like I only have one taker then? 
well I look forward to meetin up with Silhanek...always good to meet cool folks with similar interests.

and I hope others will hop in there too.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Maybe a stupid question, but how does this retarded AZ smoking ban impact places like Magnums? Can we still smoke there?


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I just called Magnums...They are still smokin away!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Just got an email today from Cigar King. Gurhka event May 11 from 4-8pm. I'll probably go.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I may be able to drop by for that one...but just briefly...I work @6pm that night...still on for magnums too right?


----------



## JGIORD (Jan 1, 2000)

Magnums is a smoke shop, so they shouldn't be affected by the smoking ban. What time were you planning on going. I *May* be able to swing by, but if so most likely just for one smoke.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

i live a block away...so anytime is good for me...


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

Just passing through.........:ss


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

piperman said:


> Just passing through.........:ss


you are wecome to show up on sunday! i'm gonna say 2pm at magnums...

I hope others will make it!!!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Didn't make it to Cigar King tonight. Wife and I are going camping up north this weekend. Should be back by 2pm Sunday. I plan on coming.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

okay...so 2ish on sunday....you can't miss me...i'll be the guy in the kilt...


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Had a good time at Magnums. They fondled my cigar just a little too much, but it and the beer were tastey.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

The last time I was there they took my smokes over to the register and told me to go sit down. The guy comes over with my clipped cigar and procedes to toast the foot. I notice that the clipper dude took a huge bite off the end. Way more than I ever take. It smoked fine, but I missed the whole clip and toast ritual that I'm used to. I'll do it my self from now on.:tu

When we paid our bill and walked to the car I realized I had not gotten the other cigar that I paid for. I walked back in and had to ask for my other smoke. That happened two separate times to me. I would've been pissed had I drove away - They should have presented the cigar when I paid my bill. Besides I was a little tipsy at that point. :al 

All in all a very pleasant place with a nice staff.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

screwbag said:


> okay...so 2ish on sunday....you can't miss me...i'll be the guy in the kilt...


Wait..... you wouldn't happen to be a member of a pipe club in AZ would you ? I know I've met a guy in a kilt at a pipe club meeting I stumbled onto, but I cannot for the life of me remember where or when.......... but I KNOW a kilt was involved....... anyway...... magnum's is so damn far I probably would've missed this, but I'm down for habanos torres anytime.......


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> The last time I was there they took my smokes over to the register and told me to go sit down. The guy comes over with my clipped cigar and procedes to toast the foot. I notice that the clipper dude took a huge bite off the end. Way more than I ever take. It smoked fine, but I missed the whole clip and toast ritual that I'm used to. I'll do it my self from now on.:tu
> 
> When we paid our bill and walked to the car I realized I had not gotten the other cigar that I paid for. I walked back in and had to ask for my other smoke. That happened two separate times to me. I would've been pissed had I drove away - They should have presented the cigar when I paid my bill. Besides I was a little tipsy at that point. :al
> 
> All in all a very pleasant place with a nice staff.


Yep,that's the fondling I could have done without. I grabbed a cigar and a beer from the store and went to pay at the register. He insisted we sit down at that point. Then, the other guy cut my cigar, ran a poker in it a couple times, and started toasting the foot. They ran my beer through a cooler and brought it to me in a glass. It's a nice place, but I'd much prefer they keep their hands off my goods once I've selected them.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Silhanek said:


> It's a nice place, but I'd much prefer they keep their hands off my goods once I've selected them.


Yeah, for some reason I felt really dirty and violated - :r:r


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

kjd2121 said:


> Yeah, for some reason I felt really dirty and violated - :r:r


They raped your gar :r :r poor soul


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

Well I had a good time meetin up with Silhanek...He wouldn't let me buy his cigar though but hey it's cool to meet new folks!

we are both interested in wood working so it'll be fun to kick around humidor ideas and such...Thanks for showin up bro! it was nice meetin ya!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

screwbag said:


> Well I had a good time meetin up with Silhanek...He wouldn't let me buy his cigar though but hey it's cool to meet new folks!
> 
> we are both interested in wood working so it'll be fun to kick around humidor ideas and such...Thanks for showin up bro! it was nice meetin ya!


Did the employees fondle your stick???


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Did the employees fondle your stick???


You know they did.


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Silhanek said:


> You know they did.


I don't think Screwbag will admit it - :r

I'll bet they toasted his foot as well. Probably chilled his liquid too.


----------



## screwbag (Apr 21, 2007)

I won't admit to a lot of things
they tried really hard...i eventually took control


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

screwbag said:


> I won't admit to a lot of things
> they tried really hard...i eventually took control


Atta Boy - :tu:tu


----------

